# The "A-MAZE-N Smoker"



## alaskanbear (May 20, 2011)

Todd, you could NOT of named this most wonderful smoking tool with a better name than you have!! I got to use mine for the very first time this weekend (Wed-Thurs) and did a cold cheese smoke with excellent results!!

I also finished off a beef roast with it and I must say, I am going to have to buy the 6x8 and add it to my kit of tools. It is a wonder how I ever managed without it before--as I KNOW I will never be without at least two of them from now on!

Thanks again sir and keep up the excellent work!

Rich


----------



## redneck69 (May 20, 2011)

the AMNS has been one of the best investments i've made for my smoker.  cold or hot smoking, it works great!  i do have to nuke my dust to dry it, other than that i have no complaints.


----------



## scarbelly (May 20, 2011)

Ya it is hard to explain to folks that have never tried one. Incredible little gadget


----------



## tjohnson (May 20, 2011)

Rich,

Thanks for the kind words!

It's just such a simple concept and a simple tool to use.

Enjoy My Friend!

Todd


----------



## Bearcarver (May 20, 2011)

Yup---It just makes smoking soooo much eeeezier !!!!!

Probably some people get sick of us all saying these things, but once you try one, you just can't help telling how really amazing they are!

Bear


----------



## beer-b-q (May 20, 2011)

Another Satisfied Customer and Member of the AMNS Club...


----------



## ronald e raines (May 20, 2011)

Ordered mine yesterday,I cannot wait!!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 21, 2011)

X 1000!


----------



## venture (May 21, 2011)

I am in the process of cleaning up the spot on my patio where the wood and black widow spiders used to be.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 21, 2011)

Black Widow Spiders?!?!?!-------->>>
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  !!!!!!!


----------



## eman (May 21, 2011)

Going to try out my shiny new AMNS tomorrow on some spares. Anyone got an idea on how many rows i need to fill  on a 6x6 for 3 - 4 hours smoke???


----------



## Bearcarver (May 22, 2011)

eman said:


> Going to try out my shiny new AMNS tomorrow on some spares. Anyone got an idea on how many rows i need to fill  on a 6x6 for 3 - 4 hours smoke???


They can vary, but I would say, if you're only going to light one end, fill it halfway across. Normally that would get you 3 or 4 hours.

Bear


----------



## scarbelly (May 22, 2011)

Bob

I always fill and light both ends an when I am done I save the unused dust for the next smoke but to be honest, I am a smoke head


----------



## fife (May 22, 2011)

On my to get list


----------



## scarbelly (May 22, 2011)

Move it to the top of the list. It will change your smoking


----------



## alaskanbear (May 22, 2011)

First item that should be pruchased after the initial smoker is obtained--and I mean B4 charcoal, wood or anything else.. This sucker is the cats meow!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 23, 2011)

LOL---Seems Bears learn fast !


----------



## biaviian (May 23, 2011)

eman said:


> Going to try out my shiny new AMNS tomorrow on some spares. Anyone got an idea on how many rows i need to fill  on a 6x6 for 3 - 4 hours smoke???




I realize this is too late but I have noticed that it all depends on the dust. The Pecan I have is longer fibers and seems to burn a bit slower. I can get 2+ hours out of one row (depending on the temp); usually it is closer to 2. 

Here is a 6X8 tip, for hot smoking, in the MES. I've been filling the two outside rows and the middle row. Then I connect the outside rows to the middle row by filling the adjoining rows 1/4 of the way. Put it in your MES and light the side facing away from the heating element. What happens, for me at least, is the dust will jump rows so it burns all 3 rows with only lighting one. The key is to light the row away from the element because the element aids in the final "row skip". I know that sounds confusing but it is the best I can do without a picture. If anybody requests one I can post one later.

Using that method I can hot-smoke for 5-6+ hours easy, without refilling.


----------



## alelover (May 23, 2011)

I liked the idea so much I stole his idea and built my own. It works great. I figured free was better than $30. Since I am poor and cheap. And I had the perfect piece of metal lying in my basement for the last 15 years. I do buy the dust though. Love the alder. Don't worry Todd I am not planning on making any more.  Too muck work. For 30 dollars it really is a bargain.


----------



## cabin fever (May 23, 2011)

I really need to pick up one of these little gadgets. I've read nothing but 5 star praise so it's definitely on my "wish" list. I'm just curious, do you have to use the dust sold on their web site or will any brand work as well?


----------



## nexpress (May 24, 2011)

I am thinking about getting one of these.  I have an MES 40,  I went to the web site and was reading the instructions it says not to put above the water pan.  The water pan in mine is the width of the smoker.  Can I just move it up a row?  Do I need to I really need to use the water pan all the time anyway?


----------



## Bearcarver (May 24, 2011)

nexpress said:


> I am thinking about getting one of these.  I have an MES 40,  I went to the web site and was reading the instructions it says not to put above the water pan.  The water pan in mine is the width of the smoker.  Can I just move it up a row?  Do I need to I really need to use the water pan all the time anyway?


That means don't put it above the water pan, if it has water in it, because of steam coming past the AMNS.

In an MES 40---Put it on the bars, to the left of the chip burner.

You should always have the water pan in an MES, but you don't have to have anything in it (other than protecting it with foil).

The way I do it----I put the AMNS on the bars, under the left end of the water pan. Then I take a piece of foil pan, a little bigger than the AMNS, and put that on top of the water pan, above the AMNS, to keep anything from dripping on my AMNS & putting it out.

Bear


----------



## nexpress (May 24, 2011)

Do you have the 6x6 or the 6x8?  Thanks for the info.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 24, 2011)

nexpress said:


> Do you have the 6x6 or the 6x8?  Thanks for the info.


I have all kinds (mostly before they were perfected)---LOL---I'm an official tester.

They all fit at that spot in the MES 40.

If I was buying my first one, I'd get the 6 X 8.

Bear


----------



## nexpress (May 24, 2011)

Thanks for the help. I am going to order 1 today in hopes it will make it here by the weekend. By the way this site is great.


----------



## scarbelly (May 24, 2011)

I think between Bear , Paul and I we have tested every size of AMNS there is so if we can help in any way let us know.


----------



## nexpress (May 24, 2011)

Ordered it and it will in 2 days now that's fast.


----------



## cheezeerider (May 24, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> I have all kinds (mostly before they were perfected)---LOL---I'm an official tester.
> 
> They all fit at that spot in the MES 40.
> 
> ...


Big bad Bear or guinea pig? LOL

It's on my list too. Just need to make a mod to the ECB so I don't have to give up one of the two racks.

Great looking product Todd. You can't beat all this praise from smokers who know their business.


----------



## nexpress (May 28, 2011)

Did exactly what Bear Craver said to do with the AMNS.  It worked perfectly, great smoke.  The only problem I have is I am going to need more Hickory dust real soon, but thats is just a click away.


----------

